# Looking at new boats



## Sully

Hey guys
New to the forum but not to jets I had a 1991 16/48 Duracraft 100g all welded w/a Suzuki pu40 jet w/a 4blade stainless impeller and sold it a few years back and miss it. ](*,) 

This is the part I'm new to, the big jets. :?: I'm looking at 2 Alwelds a 17/56jc with a 150 Merc pro xs or a 18/56jc with a 200 pro xs. I don't like to be under powered, but the wife is just lookin at $$$. :roll: I have talked to Joe at Troutt and sons and he said both are good choices. I like the 18 but with the 18 should I get the optional tank in the bow to flatten out the attitude of the boat? are the bigger boats as sensitive to weight placement as my 16 was? According to Mercs brochure the 200, 225, and 250 all weigh 505lbs. The 150 weighs 431lbs but I don't know if it is big enough for the 18. I don't want to sound like a idiot, I just want it to be right.

Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## Ranchero50

With that much weight hanging off the back I'd ask for pods before adding weight up front. Two ways of doing the same thing except the pods will help keep the whole thing drafting shallower.

Other than weight, the only thing that sucks about a big engine is fuel economy.


----------



## Sully

I'm not saying the pods won't work, just don't want them on the boat. I still have people and gear to play with once I get the boat. Took me a couple trips to figure the other one. Besides what's one more trip to the river. :lol:


----------



## Ranchero50

I'm curious why you wouldn't want them? Once installed on my I/B jet, the hull plane smoother and flatter and also came off plane very smooth. The old sinking transom went away and I'm sure it's saved me from banging coming off plane more than once.


----------



## Sully

I personally have not seen a boat that had them on the rivers that I ran, and the boat that I'm looking at has a bass type hull.


----------



## Ranchero50

This guy?

https://www.alweld.com/jc_jet_boat.html







They offer pontoons or step pontoons on standard hulls and I bet you could get them on this one. 900lbs for a .100" hull is pretty heavy, 30 gallons of fuel (240lbs) and a 20 gallon live well (100-160lb) is going to sink it pretty far in the water. 500 lbs hanging off the back isn't going to help it's rear draft.


----------



## Sully

That's the one. They run them everywhere around here. I am trying for a river/lake boat.

I did check out your build, that is cool, scoots along pretty good.


----------



## dhoganjr

It all depends on how you plan on using the boat.

If you are getting a trolling motor you can put 2 group 27 batteries under the front deck and that will help level it.

A 150 is an excellent size for an 1856. The Mercury 150 Fourstroke would be a good one to look at also, it would allow you to eliminate the 3 gallon oil tank from the back.

If you're worried about the draft and you're going with a 200 or bigger step up to an 1860. It will give you a lot better draft and more room in the boat. It supports the motor weight better and allows you to easily carry more weight.

The bigger motors aren't as bad on fuel as you would think, providing you don't run WOT all the time. I run my 250 usually around 4000 rpm's at cruising speed which is about 35 mph getting a little over 5 mpg. I had a 115 Mercury Fourstroke on the same boat and it got the same because I had to run almost WOT with it when any weight was added. With the bigger motors you always have the extra boost when you need it for steering and don't have to worry about every little bit of weight you add to it.

Mine is an 1860 Alweld with 28" sides, 250 Mercury Pro XS, 2-12 gallon tanks, 3 gallon oil tank, 31 series agm starting battery, 24 volt trolling motor with 2 group 27 deep cycle batteries, livewell and rod box. It gets on plane in a boat length and will run 3" water easily and can get through 2" without touching for short distances. Cruising I can get 120 miles with the 2 tanks with short bursts of throttle as needed.

If you have any other questions or concerns I'll try to help you out.

Troutt and Sons will get you set up, they have been building Jet Boats since the 70's and Joe can get you fixed up.


----------



## Ranchero50

Yep, I built it with light weight in mind. I think it weighs under 700 lbs fueled up, the pump is rated at 30 hp and it drafts in 5-6" of water with 2 adults. I run a single battery and a 55 lb trolling motor. If I need more thrust I fire up the engine to retrieve lures from chutes etc.

A weight penalty in a hull is the hardest thing to overcome because it costs you every where. You'll need more displacement to counter the draft penalty of the larger engine / fuel / batteries and a longer hull doesn't require as much power as a wider one for the same displacement. From the pics a lot of those Missouri boats draft way deep with the big O/B jets hanging off the rear.


----------



## Sully

dhoganjr said:


> It all depends on how you plan on using the boat.
> 
> If you are getting a trolling motor you can put 2 group 27 batteries under the front deck and that will help level it.
> 
> A 150 is an excellent size for an 1856. The Mercury 150 Fourstroke would be a good one to look at also, it would allow you to eliminate the 3 gallon oil tank from the back.
> 
> If you're worried about the draft and you're going with a 200 or bigger step up to an 1860. It will give you a lot better draft and more room in the boat. It supports the motor weight better and allows you to easily carry more weight.
> 
> The bigger motors aren't as bad on fuel as you would think, providing you don't run WOT all the time. I run my 250 usually around 4000 rpm's at cruising speed which is about 35 mph getting a little over 5 mpg. I had a 115 Mercury Fourstroke on the same boat and it got the same because I had to run almost WOT with it when any weight was added. With the bigger motors you always have the extra boost when you need it for steering and don't have to worry about every little bit of weight you add to it.
> 
> Mine is an 1860 Alweld with 28" sides, 250 Mercury Pro XS, 2-12 gallon tanks, 3 gallon oil tank, 31 series agm starting battery, 24 volt trolling motor with 2 group 27 deep cycle batteries, livewell and rod box. It gets on plane in a boat length and will run 3" water easily and can get through 2" without touching for short distances. Cruising I can get 120 miles with the 2 tanks with short bursts of throttle as needed.
> 
> If you have any other questions or concerns I'll try to help you out.
> 
> Troutt and Sons will get you set up, they have been building Jet Boats since the 70's and Joe can get you fixed up.


Thanks I talked to Joe a couple of times already. I watched a couple of vids of your boat, very nice =D> a 60 wide might hinder me a little in a couple of rivers. I might ask Joe if a special order of a jon might be a better choice, the jc comes already set. I don't know price wise which is the cheaper way to go, the 17/56 is $11600.00 without motor, I don't know the price on the 18/56. I like the 25in sides on the jc though. 

On another note we ride our Goldwing through Arcadia all the time, and one of our sons has a place down at Clearwater.

Mike


----------



## dhoganjr

I ordered my boat in 02', Alwelds were all custom built to order back then and came as a bare hull with just the decks and a few options to add. The dealer did all the finish work including flooring, carpet, console, seats, and all rigging. They have since added the JC line and several others, which are all built the same with a few options. That gets them more money that the dealer was making before, but you can still order it custom and set it up how you want.

I ordered my boat from Aaron's in Rolla because they got the financing for it, he has since retired. Through the years I have pieced it together to get to where I'm at now and what works for the way I use it. Troutt's put in the perforated flooring, Bimini top, rewelded the console where it was just tacked in, and did the repower when I went with the 250. If and when I order a new hull it will be from them, which is what I should have done in the first place. 

There shouldn't be a huge difference in the price of the hulls going up a foot or wider. The big price difference comes from going up in engine size. The wider hull will jump on plane faster and run shallower. The 56" bottom will be a bit faster than the 60". It is also unbelievable how much difference 3"make in the sides, it is 85" across the beam. Don't have to worry about waves coming over the side or rear when coming off plane or wakes from other boats, storms, etc as much. 

I ran the upper Black above Clearwater Friday and took several videos that would have been excellent in showing how it handles smaller river areas. However I had some settings wrong on the Go Pro and they all turned out grainy. I think I have it figured out now so some new ones should be ready soon.

If you get down that way give me a shout, maybe we could meet up.


----------



## Sully

Thanks Dan, right now the difference between the 150 and 200 is $3000.00 but I can get a 250 cpo (certified pre owned) for the same price as a new 200.

This helps a lot, your boat is basically the way I want mine set up.

Mike


----------



## dhoganjr

The CPO's are completely gone through at the factory by Mercury techs. I considered going that route when I bought mine in Oct of 13'. It just give me a little more confidence having a longer warranty and I got a $1500 rebate during one of their repower specials. It is quite a bit in savings though. The 200-225-250 Pro XS are all 3.0L blocks and weigh 505 with the lower unit, I don't know what the total weight is with a jet.


----------



## Sully

Joe told me he has had real good luck with the cpo engines, and that could save me a bunch of money.

They have a 18/56jc with a 250 cpo for $27500.00 I thought the wife was going to have a heart attack. :lol: 
The same boat with a new 200 would be $28000.
A 17/56 with a new150 was $25000.00 I think.
I'm trying to get what I want the cheapest I can :shock: but I do like the 250 :twisted:


----------



## dhoganjr

That was why I originally went with the 115, I didn't want to pay the $ for everything to start with. That and the original dealer said it would run good with it. Joe told me later it should have at least a 150. When I had the hull built I had it built for a 250 so when the time came, I just had to repower. Only took 11 years to do it but it now runs and handles like it should. 

If I remember I think the CPO's come with a 2 year warranty and you can upgrade to 3 or something like that.


----------



## Sully

They come with a 1 year warranty.


----------



## dhoganjr

That's right, I just went and looked. I think you can upgrade to a 2 or 3 though.


----------



## Sully

We'll have to see what Troutt and Sons have when they have their in house show in Feb. or March. Unless I can get a good deal before, either way I have to wait till October.


----------



## Seth

I think an 1856 with a 150 with is a pretty good all around setup. My setup runs low 40s so I would imagine you could get mid 40s out of the narrower hull. I would love to have a 225ho or 250 on my rig, but I couldnt justify the extra money just to gain 8-10mph. With that said, my buddy has a custom Alweld 1860 with a 250hp Mercury Optimax on the back and it is one sick boat! He is in it for well over 30 grand though!


----------



## Sully

Thanks Seth

I'm going back to talk to Joe Friday if my oldest son still wants to go, he wants a jet also, well hell my 2nd son wants one too. Maybe we can get a package deal. :lol: I might just look into a 18/56 special order like Dan has, I would like to have stick steer, or Flo-tec quick steer.

Mike


----------



## dhoganjr

I ordered my boat in a 1860 commercial rated hull. The plus side is there are no hp limits and no weight limits. The downside is there is no flotation in it at all. I ordered it with 3 transom knee braces, so the extra weight on the transom is not an issue and with the tm, batteries, toolboxes, and charger under the front deck it sits with a little bit of a bow high attitude. When I am up front fishing it sits level. 

When it comes time to order a new one I will probably go up to a 2060 with the heavy duty gunnel rail (wasn't an option back then). That will be about the only changes I would make for sure.

The jc 1856 actual hull weight is about 525, the 980 is the finished weight with interior. Make sure to get the 3 transom knee braces when going 150 or bigger. The 150 is a good fit for this size and will do well. When I upgraded, once I got to the 200+ hp class they all weigh the same so I opted to go with the 250, which is what I always wanted anyway. There is always tons of power in reserve and cruising at about 4000 rpms gets 35 mph and gets a little over 5 mpg.

If you go 200 or bigger there is going to be a learning curve, they are a completely different animal compared to how a smaller boat/motor combo handles. Power induced slides can skim you across the surface and will get you through some unbelievable shallows. Going down river in sharp turns when you think you have backed off the throttle enough, back off some more. They are awesome once you get the feel of them and know how to slide, point the bow, and throttle. The power is great for emergency maneuvers but can also put you on the bank in a split second. Just letting you know what to expect. Do a lot of practicing before going to the shallows, especially on the upper Black when it is at normal flows. 

Joe will get you set up, would be cool if you could get a package deal. I would say he has sold the most V-6 jets of any dealer and they know how to set them up. Good luck, hope it works out!!!


----------



## Sully

Went and talked to Joe Friday, by the time I did a custom order with what I wanted I was not far away from the price of a JC. The diff. in price right now between a 17/56jc and a 18/56jc is $500.00, I haven't decided if I want a rod box or not, that would save $600.00 No paint also saves $600.00 With that being said when the time comes it's going to be a 18/56jc with a 150, cover, 70lb trolling motor and batts. Color hasn't been decided.

My oldest son likes the 18/56 with a 200. The 200 is 3grand more.

Mike


----------



## Sully

Well guys, I just got back from Troutt and Sons and put money down on the 18/56 with a 250 that they have on their showroom floor. =D> Added a trolling motor and onboard charger, they have pics on their website. We should be able to pick it up in a couple weeks.

dhoganjr, I might be bugging you in a little bit. :lol:


----------



## dhoganjr

I seen that one on their site a few days ago, should be a great setup. Glad you found one.

Follow the break-in outlined in the manual. Takes about 2 hours to get through the double oil, it only counts time above 4000 rpm's if I remember correctly. Keep idling to a minimum, no more than five minutes during this time. At startup and shut down after a hard run let it idle for about a minute to let internal temps stabilize. Use Optimax DFI oil. I also use Mecury/Quicksilver Quickare and Quickleen at 1oz each to 5 gallons gas in every tank. Keeps carbon build-up down.

Congrats, need pics when you get it!!!


----------



## Sully

Thanks Dan, I might have a few questions when I get it, I never had a refrigerator hanging off the back of a boat before. :lol: I have watched the vids of your ride up Black river, very cool. 

Mike


----------



## Jim

Awesome! Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## dhoganjr

With that being a cpo engine it may already be broke in. Be sure and ask Joe about it. It would save you a lot of time if you don't.


----------



## amk

sorry to tack on a personal question but... why do you guys opt for the big outboards instead of like the sea ark predator series with the 250 merc jet inboard what would be the advantages of the motor hanging on the transom and what is the issue with those merc inboard rigs


----------



## Sully

Dan, I think there is still a breakin with the new power head but I will ask Joe for sure. I called today and added a bimini top ( they were working on the boat ) and Kim said Joe was at Alweld factory today.

amk, I have had an outboard jet before even though it was a smaller one I could tear the pump apart on the river and fix it. On another note I feel that I can hang another motor off the back if something happens to this one and I could also take this motor and put it on a different boat if I wanted to. 

Now by the same token, and I thought about this long and hard, I only live 20 minutes from where Kevin Turner makes the Riverpro and I REALLY like that boat. Just my thoughts. 

Mike


----------



## dhoganjr

If it's a new powerhead then it definitely needs a break-in. I wasn't sure what all they did to the cpo's at the factory.


----------



## dhoganjr

amk said:


> sorry to tack on a personal question but... why do you guys opt for the big outboards instead of like the sea ark predator series with the 250 merc jet inboard what would be the advantages of the motor hanging on the transom and what is the issue with those merc inboard rigs


It's mostly a personal preference and the way I use it. I prefer a flat bottom square front for our fish gigging season here. I can have 2-3 people on the front deck at a time behind the rail. While idling around chasing fish in the riffles or shallows I can trim up higher than the boat bottom and still propel it forward even when bumping bottom without having to get out and push. I spend very little time on lakes, and when I am on them, it is usually just to get to the river or at night after the pleasure boats have left. With the big boat when I have 4-5 people, the iron pipe gigging rail, generator, and 80 to 100 fish I still need to be able to plane off in 1-2 boat lengths and run 4-5" water effortlessly and that is where the big motor comes in handy. 

Those inboards are nice, but wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Sully

Picking the boat up Saturday Wooo!! Hooo!! \/


----------



## Sully

Pics are on Troutt & Sons facebook page. Let's see if I did this right!!!
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12027590_10153757401213777_7543857051050322930_n.jpg?oh=17400bb07d9788b611d371a3f081a0d4&oe=5665EC77
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12046859_10153757401318777_3891093704525896875_n.jpg?oh=3fc377072d0ea95f6434a4a681fb50b0&oe=569B0E3D
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12047072_10153757401393777_6749194663794563118_n.jpg?oh=84bcb0983b1ed108cc24513d1f703e53&oe=56A74C53


dhoganjr we are going to go to Clearwater this Saturday to break in the Big Girl. Maybe we will see you down there.

Mike


----------



## bobberboy

Nice boat. And your wife is smiling. That's two in a row! WTG


----------



## Sully

bobberboy said:


> Nice boat. And your wife is smiling. That's two in a row! WTG


She actually likes jets. =D>


----------



## dhoganjr

Looks good. You're really going to be smiling when you get to run it.

I'm going to pm you a couple of links, lots of useful info in them.


----------



## Sully

Thanks Dan!!!! Really good info!! You Da Man!! =D>


----------



## dhoganjr

Sully said:


> dhoganjr we are going to go to Clearwater this Saturday to break in the Big Girl. Maybe we will see you down there.
> 
> Mike



What time are you heading down there. Don't know if I can make it but I would like to get in another run before I put the gigging rail on. Be careful if you head up the Black, level is 2.76 at Annapolis. Very little water up there.


----------



## Sully

dhoganjr said:


> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> dhoganjr we are going to go to Clearwater this Saturday to break in the Big Girl. Maybe we will see you down there.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time are you heading down there. Don't know if I can make it but I would like to get in another run before I put the gigging rail on. Be careful if you head up the Black, level is 2.76 at Annapolis. Very little water up there.
Click to expand...

Sorry Dan, :shock: didn't see this. We got down there about 10:30 and left about 2:00 it started to rain a little and the wife was feeling like crap. Had fun though ran it a good hour and a half, cobbed it a little toward the end and got 50.3 on the gps. Ran up the Black a little, maybe a half mile and turned around, told the wife not a good idea to run a strange river in the rain. Maybe next year we can get together and make a run up there.

Mike

Hey by the way, where did you get the cover that you run on your engine? Seen it in a pic and like it.


----------



## dhoganjr

I couldn't make it anyway, got started on vehicle maintenance and spent all day getting caught up. 

Good thing you turned around, you can easily run to the bluff on the left side with the gravel bar on the right where everyone parties. After that next right where you head up river there are a couple of miles before you can safely shut down, not a good place to learn a new boat. Probably would have got your first dents and scratches up there. I avoid the upper Black with levels this low, have seen a new boat totaled on the first trip up there.

That cover is made by Tuff Skinz. I ordered the Pro XS decal package. They are vented and you can run with them on there. They are felt lined so they won't scratch, I've had mine on for a year and a half and there are no scratches. I waxed the motor before I put it on there. I have taken it off and cleaned the motor with white vinegar and water mixed about 50/50 to clean off the buildup and then re waxed it. They run about $210, a new cowl is a couple grand. I get into limbs and branches all the time while gigging and even when fishing, so I wanted one I could run on there and keep from scratching it up as bad as the last motor. Here is another pic and the link to their site.
https://www.tuffskinz.net/?product=mercury-optimax-pro-xs-vented-outboard-cover


----------



## Sully

dhoganjr said:


> I couldn't make it anyway, got started on vehicle maintenance and spent all day getting caught up.
> 
> Good thing you turned around, you can easily run to the bluff on the left side with the gravel bar on the right where everyone parties. After that next right where you head up river there are a couple of miles before you can safely shut down, not a good place to learn a new boat. Probably would have got your first dents and scratches up there. I avoid the upper Black with levels this low, have seen a new boat totaled on the first trip up there.
> 
> That cover is made by Tuff Skinz. I ordered the Pro XS decal package. They are vented and you can run with them on there. They are felt lined so they won't scratch, I've had mine on for a year and a half and there are no scratches. I waxed the motor before I put it on there. I have taken it off and cleaned the motor with white vinegar and water mixed about 50/50 to clean off the buildup and then re waxed it. They run about $210, a new cowl is a couple grand. I get into limbs and branches all the time while gigging and even when fishing, so I wanted one I could run on there and keep from scratching it up as bad as the last motor. Here is another pic and the link to their site.
> https://www.tuffskinz.net/?product=mercury-optimax-pro-xs-vented-outboard-cover


I like the cover.  

Hey when you broke your engine in and had it tucked under did you get spray in the back of your boat? I did but dot too bad, it does have the splash plate on the back.

Mike


----------



## dhoganjr

You will get spray if you leave it tucked under. On a jet it is not necessary to keep it tucked under during break-in. You do with a prop to keep it under load, a jet is always under load unless it is out of the water. Just don't trim past level and you will be ok. Don't know if you have an hour meter or not, but it takes 2 hrs of being above a set rpm range to complete the break-in, i think it is around 4000. I don't remember the exact rpm, but the computer keeps track of everthing and when the parameters have been met it switches to normal operation. Once the break-in is complete it will take about 40 total hrs to reach peak performance. So you should get a a little more out of it by the time it reaches that point.

Another excellent add-on is a smartcraft MercMonitor, they receive digital info directly from the computer and display rpm, water pressure and temp, fuel usage, hours, battery volts, etc. They will also tell what fault if the alarm goes off instead of having to guess. I replaced my old analog tach with it, they fit the same size hole. They are pricey, but I mainly wanted the water pressure and temp so I could keep an eye on it in cold temps and know instantly if something is going on.


----------



## Sully

dhoganjr said:


> You will get spray if you leave it tucked under. On a jet it is not necessary to keep it tucked under during break-in. You do with a prop to keep it under load, a jet is always under load unless it is out of the water. Just don't trim past level and you will be ok. Don't know if you have an hour meter or not, but it takes 2 hrs of being above a set rpm range to complete the break-in, i think it is around 4000. I don't remember the exact rpm, but the computer keeps track of everthing and when the parameters have been met it switches to normal operation. Once the break-in is complete it will take about 40 total hrs to reach peak performance. So you should get a a little more out of it by the time it reaches that point.
> 
> Another excellent add-on is a smartcraft MercMonitor, they receive digital info directly from the computer and display rpm, water pressure and temp, fuel usage, hours, battery volts, etc. They will also tell what fault if the alarm goes off instead of having to guess. I replaced my old analog tach with it, they fit the same size hole. They are pricey, but I mainly wanted the water pressure and temp so I could keep an eye on it in cold temps and know instantly if something is going on.


Any idea how pricey? :shock:


----------



## dhoganjr

They were about $600 when I ordered mine. I ordered it from Don Weed at https://www.europeanmarine.org they are in South Carolina. They set you up with everything you need to install it, instead of having to piece it together and figure out what you need. They will also walk you through any issues that come up if you need assistance. If you are a BBC member they will give a 10% discount and the shipping is free, so if not join before you order. This link will take you to their order info. https://www.bbcboards.net/mercury-3-liter-3-liter-high-performance/22574-if-you-want-order-price-mercury-engine-parts-accessories.html

I got the Level 1 MercMonitor which is what they recommend for most fishing boats. It has a polarized lens that makes it easier to read in sunlight. They keep track of fuel used and mine has been accurate to about 0.1 gallon. Here is a link to the monitor to show what all it does. https://www.mercurymarine.com/en/us/gauges-and-controls/gauges-displays/mercmonitor/

If you decide to get one they are fairly easy to install, mostly plug and play. The hardest part is routing the data cable from the engine to the guage. If you have any other questions about it or anything else, ask away, I'll help anyway I can.


----------



## Sully

Thanks Dan!!!


----------



## Jim

Great thread! :beer:


----------



## Sully

Jim said:


> Great thread! :beer:


Thanks Jim!! Just trying to learn


----------



## Sully

Ok!! Dan, Here we go!! Taking boat for new cover after work Friday to Pat's Custom Boat Covers in South County, takes about 4 days. Need to get this done cause sorry to say, boat has to sit outside. Then hopefully after picking boat up will have funds for Merc Monitor in a couple weeks, [-o< really like this gauge. It never fails when you have a lot to do they want you to work OT, Fridays are usually my day off. :LOL2: 
Tuff Skinz cover will have to wait a little.  Joe told me the same thing about motor being tucked under, kinda made me feel like a DumeAzz. LOL!!!


Mike


----------



## dhoganjr

Unfortunately we all have to work, I am a Conductor for Union Pacific so my time off at home is usually between 10-30 hrs depending on when I get in. 

Don't feel to bad abut the break-in, you were only going by what the manual says which is correct for prop applications. The good thing is you should be almost finished with it. 

My boat has been outside from day one, never seen the inside of a garage. I have always used the heavy duty 16x24 truck trailer tarps with pvc supports. They last about 3-4 years. I got lazy for a year and left it off and ended up replacing the carpet in 08, so now as soon as I back it in the driveway the tarp goes on.

When it comes time for the MercMonitor, if you have any questions I can help you out. The easiest way to run the data cable is to depin the connector and tape the wire up and pull it through with a fish tape. Not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Sully

My oldest son was laid off from Union Pacific he worked on the trestles and bridges. Cover is on the boat and going to Troutt Friday for the MercMonitor, just as easy to have them do it. 

Mike


----------



## dhoganjr

Sorry to hear that about your son. The whole railroad industry is taking a big hit right now, a lot to do with coal almost disappearing. Most of the power plants are switching to natural gas because of it being cheaper than coal from all of the fracking.

Glad you got the cover done. The MercMonitor will be an excellent addition. They are pretty easy to install, but Troutt's will take care of it. They didn't seem to think it was needed for a river boat when I had mine repowered. After all the research I ordered it and done it myself.

I just finished a project I've been thinking about for a while, basically putting driving lights on the boat and got the gigging rail re-wired and painted and back on the boat. Here is a pic during install, I'm going to put up a new post when I get pics of them at night.
They are Rigid Industries SR2 6" marine led light bars with their buckets they use for fire trucks and ambulances. Wanted recessed lights to cut down on glare and not get tangled in ropes and fishing line. Tired of trying to hold a spot light and run on plane at night.


----------



## Sully

Good idea on the led's. My second son has them on 2 of his trucks and on his side by side, they are awesome. He had it down your way having a different cage built. The guy is right behind (Arcadia gun shop) that's what I call it. He makes rock racers, does good work.
Mike


----------



## dhoganjr

I live about a block behind Arcadia Valley Sporting Goods.

They are bright, I've been trying to figure out a way to mount lights where they were recessed for quite awhile. I was afraid to cut the holes because once done it is hard to cover up if they don't work. The buckets are made of stainless and I riveted them in with 1/4" rivets. Have to run them at night but I think the angle will be perfect fo several hundred yards out.


----------



## Sully

I think you will like the led's. Took the boat to Troutt Friday and Jeff put the Mercmonitor in, love it, it does all kinds of stuff. Jeff had Preston make a couple of cup holders that we wanted and mount them for me and I got a grab handle so Donna has something to hold onto. I also made a set of straps for the cover and put them on, I like them better than ropes. It was a whole lot cheaper to get them off the web.


----------



## dhoganjr

Feel a whole lot better after getting the lights installed. Very nerve racking cutting into the front of the boat.

The MercMonitor or Smartcraft guages is almost a necessity with these engines. There is no better way to get info other than directly from the ecm. Glad you like it. I keep mine on the screen with 3 views while running (rpm's, water pressure, and water temp). These are the ones I feel are most important and need to know at all times. I don't have a fuel guage, but the fuel used screen is also handy and very accurate. You can reset it when you fill up and know exactly what is in the tank. Takes a lot of guess work out of what distance you can run before running out of gas. When it reaches tank capacity, expect the engine to shut down anytime, it is that accurate. If you add a digital trim sender it will let you use the eco feature. It lets you know where the most fuel efficient rpms are. I don't have it but am considering adding it next spring.

Glad everything worked out.


----------



## Sully

I have the digital trim sensor and the screen that Jeff likes is the one that has rpm, water pressure, and trim angle. I can't wait to get on the water and try it out.


----------



## Sully

Looking at graphs now. It's been a long time since I looked at them, they haven't gotten any cheaper. :lol:


----------



## dhoganjr

No they haven't. I keep looking at the Hummingbird 999, hoping maybe this Spring. Before snagging season.


----------



## Sully

The 999 is nice. I was looking at the helix 5si


----------

